# عملاق ال Simulation الجديد برنامج ProModel 7 Student Version



## Amjad_shehada (24 مايو 2008)

طبعا هذا برنامج كنت أسمع عنه كتير لما كنت طالب بالهندسة الصناعية
وعمري ما شفته ولا حلمت إني ألاقيه

لطلبه الهندسة الصناعية واللي حابين يتخصصو في مادة Simulation
أقدم لهم برنامج

ProModel 7 Student Version

طبعا لو رحت موقع الشركة بتلاقي ثمن هذا البرنامج 75$
https://webdev1.promodel.com/store/s...opexd.asp?id=5

والك راح يكون مجانا على هذا الموقع
http://www.nakido.com/A757D791588372...98290BB92447DD

مع تحياتي لكم​


----------



## shadybravo (25 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Amjad_shehada (27 مايو 2008)

الوصلة مرة اخرى:
http://www.nakido.com/A757D791588372EC4A05DC740998290BB92447DD


----------



## eng.industrial (10 يونيو 2008)

لم استطع تنزيل الملف ممكن تدلني على طريقة افضل او تشرحها بالتفصيل

وجزاك الله خير


----------



## فيلسوف مهندس (16 يونيو 2008)

ماهي امكانيات هذا البرنامج وكيف يعمل


----------



## الإعصار الأزرق (29 يونيو 2008)

يعطيك العافيه


لكن انا اعرف استخدم برنامج Areena فهل برنامجك افضل و اكثر في الخيارات

و مالفرق بينه و بين الـ Areena

و يعطيك العافيه...


----------



## م.عزوز (29 يونيو 2008)

*مشكوووووووووووور يالذيب ,!!,,*

هلا والله اخوي ,,

والله أنك رهيييييييييب ,, ياأخي أدور علية من زمااااااااان ,,,



الله يجزاك خير ,, ويرفعك أعلى الدرجات ..


----------



## الوافد الجديد (30 يونيو 2008)

الله ينور عليك
ايه الحلاوه دى 
بس مفيش شرح للبرنامج
على العموم شكرا جدا


----------



## المهندس أمجد (30 يونيو 2008)

مشكور..............................


----------



## eng.industrial (2 يوليو 2008)

يااخوان احد يدلنا على كيفية تنزيل البرنامج


----------



## hammhamm44 (12 يوليو 2008)

ماذا يفعل البرنامج وفى آى تخصص مخازن-ادارة تخطيط ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
نبذة عن البرنامج وشكرا على كل اضافة


----------



## خالد نوري الهاشمي (27 يوليو 2008)

*أخي الإعصار الأزرق*

برنامج Arena متخصص في محكات السير والمرور أما ProModel متخصص في محاكات عمليات التصنيع.
أرجو أن تكون أستفدت يا صديقي الإعصار الأزرق.


----------



## المختار الأبيض (17 يناير 2009)

أحسنت و جزاك الله خيرا على البرنامج الرائع


----------



## Abeer y (26 يناير 2009)

مرسي على البرنامج


----------



## صناعي1 (27 يناير 2009)

هذا الموضوع به درس بسيط في ارينا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=113602


----------



## محمد رم (10 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله ألف ألف ألف خير .. أسأله سبحانه وتعالى ان يضاعف لك الحسنات ,, وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد 977 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشكوووووووووور و تسلم الأيادي من صميم القلب*

مشكوووووووووور و تسلم الأيادي من صميم القلب 
الف الف شكر 
مشكووووووووووور


----------



## هندسةصناعية (19 نوفمبر 2009)

بلييييييييز ما بيفتح الرابط ...شوالقصة


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (6 ديسمبر 2009)

مممممممممشششششششششششششككككككككككوووووووووووووررررررررررررررر


----------



## eng. ahmed elkady (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## Loverone (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخواني


----------



## e.sami (28 فبراير 2010)

thank you


----------

